# Vacation time



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I will be taking a driving trip from S. Florida to Chicago and back Starting around June 28th. I was hoping people here might suggest places where I might visit to see/hear interesting sound related things. I just spoke with Danley Sound Labs and plan on stopping in Gainesville Georgia on the way up.

I will not be taking the same path up as I do back, probably staying to the east through Georgia, Tennesee, Kentucky and Indiana on the way up. I haven't decided on the route south, but will probably go west out of Chicago a ways before heading south.

Any ideas?

Paul


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, if you go through Ohio, Parts Express has a storefront there. Apparently there's speaker parts as far as you can see.


And Madisound is in Madison, WI, but that's probably farther north than you are going.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Just a few places off of the top of my head. Not sure if they'd be out of the way or open to visitors but here you go anyway.

Eminence Loudspeakers is in KY (One of the world's largest producers of raw drivers)
Epik subwoofers is in Chicago
AETechron/ Crown amplifiers is in Elkhart IN
Klipsch world headquarters is in Indianapolis IN.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I have sent an e-mail off to Klipsch, and will check out the others as well.

Paul


----------

